# What oil to use?



## bartez - tts (Aug 17, 2010)

Morning guys, picked my 2010 audi tts up in September, as i pulled into work this morning the oil warning light appeared after 4030 miles!!! crazy! Does anyone know the correct oil to top up with?

Many thanks,
James.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would start with the pouch in the boot and then check the oil every week or so. When the red light comes on the engine is about to suffer serious damage.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James, Check oil more often & correct Audi spec is 504/507. Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 & Castrol Edge 5w-30 are common oils.
Hoggy.


----------



## bartez - tts (Aug 17, 2010)

i always look after the motor pal, but i didnt even think to check oil seeing as i havent really used it too much due to the fact i also picked up an s3 diesel the same day as the tts i tend to drive that more often! thanks for that buddy HUGE help!


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Some cars can consume a lot of oil int he first few thousand miles - and Audi should have given you a small bottle of oil when you picked her up, for just this reason.

Odly enough mine's not used any, but I think this is more the exception than the norm.

Which A3 variant did you get - I'm also running an s-line sportback diesel alongside the TTS


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Seems a bit odd to get 4000 miles plus and not to have checked the oil. It has to be well low to put the light on.


----------



## Skipbreather (Sep 22, 2010)

TWH said:


> Some cars can consume a lot of oil int he first few thousand miles - and Audi should have given you a small bottle of oil when you picked her up, for just this reason.
> 
> Odly enough mine's not used any, but I think this is more the exception than the norm.)


I just turned over 3400 miles & I check my oil weekly. I've also been expecting to need a top up, especially after reading all the posts about how the 2.0 L in its various iterations is so oil hungry, yet although it has been turning darker (to be expected) my oil level has barely budged. While I don't just putter around, neither do I spend a lot of time above 4000 to 5000 RPM. Perhaps that's why?

The right oil is specified in your mostly useless owner's manual.

Ken


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> When the red light comes on the engine is about to suffer serious damage.


I hope that's not from experience Andrew? :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

From the Audi Tech I know, Castrol 5w-30 is what they use at the shop for oil changes


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTMK2_TJ said:


> From the Audi Tech I know, Castrol 5w-30 is what they use at the shop for oil changes


Hi, There are a few Castrol 5w-30 oils in UK & only Castrol Edge 5w-30 conforms to the Audi spec.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

* my apologies Castrol Edge Fully Synthetic with the VW 502.xxxxxx certs


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTMK2_TJ said:


> * my apologies Castrol Edge Fully Synthetic with the VW 502.xxxxxx certs


Hi, Sorry to come back again, 
but Audi spec is 504/507 5w-30 or the older spec of 503.01 for 0w-30. This is for 225 bhp & above.
Hoggy.


----------



## gti16v_boy (Oct 4, 2006)

Castrol EDGE SPORT 0W-40 is the best Castrol oil to use. The lower the first number is (i.e. 0) the better the protection for the engine at cold temperatures (i.e cold start in the morning) and the higher the second number (i.e. 40) the better protection at high tempertures (i.e. high speed motorway driving for hours).


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

my one done about 4000 miles so far and hasn't drank at all!


----------

